# Stanley #29 plane



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

While looking for jointer planes I came across a Stanley #29 and a Norvell-Shapliegh Diamond edge #7 or 8 there was no model # on it but is 21 1/2" long. Does anyone know anything about the N-S planes?
The Stanley #29 is made a little different than other planes I've seen, is it a jointer plane? If so is it a good one? It needs a lot of TLC which I'm capable of. The N-S is cleaner but I'm sure it will still need some help. Any info would be great.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The #29 is a transitional fore plane at 20". Transitional was the change from all wood to a combination of wood body and iron blade holders. I thought I remembered Shapleigh having planes made by Stanley but carrying the Shapleigh name. A #7 would be 22". Both can be used as jointer planes. There is plenty of info on the Shapleigh hardware company of St. Louis but no so much on the merchandise they sold, which was just about anything.


----------

